# jungle sack/bivy vs 1 man camo tent



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

only a few things left to complete my BO/GH bag. sleep system is one of those. 
I have been looking at the eureka tcop tent 
also considering a jungle bag. 
any suggestions.
I would rather have the tent. but I want one under 5lbs and camp/olive drab


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I skipped it in my kits in favor of a Poncho with liner. I give up some comfort and convienience for saved space and wieght. I add a wool blanket and a fleece sleeping bag (supposed to be just a liner) if it is colder out. I just dont think I"m gonna want to be zipped into anything that in any way blocks my veiw anyway. I figure to do alot af sleeping sitting up until I get HOME or to a secured BOL. So basically I have a bed roll rather than a sleep system. to each his own though.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> only a few things left to complete my BO/GH bag. sleep system is one of those.
> I have been looking at the eureka tcop tent
> also considering a jungle bag.
> any suggestions.
> I would rather have the tent. but I want one under 5lbs and camp/olive drab


If you can afford it, buy a military surplus modular sleep system. This system includes a goretex shell, a thin warm weather mummy bag, and a thicker cold weather bag, all modular (can be snapped together to make one super bivvy bag). They go for a hundred bucks or more, but are more than worth it. I have woken from a good sleep with 4-6" of fresh fallen snow covering it and never had a draft.
IMHO tents are good for keeping the wind off of you, but for simplicity the bivvy bag cannot be beat, just unpack and get in! If the total weight is too much, you can mix and match the light, heavy, and goretex bags to get the right amount of protection and weight.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> If you can afford it, buy a military surplus modular sleep system. This system includes a goretex shell, a thin warm weather mummy bag, and a thicker cold weather bag, all modular (can be snapped together to make one super bivvy bag). They go for a hundred bucks or more, but are more than worth it. I have woken from a good sleep with 4-6" of fresh fallen snow covering it and never had a draft.
> IMHO tents are good for keeping the wind off of you, but for simplicity the bivvy bag cannot be beat, just unpack and get in! If the total weight is too much, you can mix and match the light, heavy, and goretex bags to get the right amount of protection and weight.


good points. I have nasty critters in my local outdoors. I want Max protection from them while sleeping.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I use a chunk of skeeter net for the lil ones and a 454 casull for the biguns


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I would always go for the 1 man tent over a bivy sack or a sleep system. However, that tent is very, very heavy for a 1 man tent.

A bivy sack is light, however there are 2 drawbacks. 
1. Terrible for ventilation. You will sweat, and will get wet inside.
2. No place to store your pack out of the elements.

Sleep systems are no different.
1. Uncomfortable to sleep in. Terrible if it's raining on you.
2. You will sweat and will get wet inside.
3. No place to put your stuff.

If I might suggest, if you are looking for a 1 man tent, and don't mind paying a couple bucks, this one is affordable, light, and will protect you, as well as what you carry.

http://www.rei.com/product/827809/rei-passage-1-tent

It's $119, but you only have to make that purchase once. It's less than 4 lbs and has a full rainfly and vestibule.

If you want to go even lighter, look here:

http://www.golite.com/Shangri-La-1-Tent-P46825.aspx

I will always spend a couple extra bucks in something as important as shelter. Many say, it's a luxury, but after 30+ years of backpacking and survival experience, I've seen people almost die because they didn't have this "luxury", and were not extensively trained in survival. Even with my experience, I will not go without a shelter.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> I would always go for the 1 man tent over a bivy sack or a sleep system. However, that tent is very, very heavy for a 1 man tent.
> 
> A bivy sack is light, however there are 2 drawbacks.
> 1. Terrible for ventilation. You will sweat, and will get wet inside.
> ...


I like that second one.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

If you want to hide in the woods you don't want to be hangin' in a tree, you need to stay low. That said, Eureka made a tent for the Army similar to the Backcountry, I think they called it ICS, individual combat shelter. You still see 'em occassionally on ebay, free standing, woodland camo, big fly with a huge area in rear to stow gear. lightproof, repair kit and footprint. Weighs about 5 lbs so it ain't real light. The best for hiding is the Army goretex bivy that is part of the sleep system.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> If you want to hide in the woods you don't want to be hangin' in a tree, you need to stay low. That said, Eureka made a tent for the Army similar to the Backcountry, I think they called it ICS, individual combat shelter. You still see 'em occassionally on ebay, free standing, woodland camo, big fly with a huge area in rear to stow gear. lightproof, repair kit and footprint. Weighs about 5 lbs so it ain't real light. The best for hiding is the Army goretex bivy that is part of the sleep system.


I just ordered a texport camo 3 man dome tent only 6 pounds.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Its big. 
But for jeep/canoe camping/ bug out... I love it....
Would suck to ruck it.


----------



## greeney (Feb 5, 2013)

I just picked up two nice modular sleep systems for $70 from a semi local guy. The comp sack needs a new string but hey... also something to keep in mind is making a tarp out of ripstop mylon. I am in process of making one that will be about a 10x10. I'm making it as a hammock shelter but if I'm bugging out I have a lot of flexibility as far as hanging it in different setups. All I need is. Alitttle bit of a hill so water won't run under, I can fold in half, tie it up so that I can fold the ends in like a modified a frame tent etc. Mine is 1.4 oz ripstop from diygearsupply and it isn't yet waterproofed( I'm testing on the cheap) so all said and done it takes up as much room as about three pairs of socks and weigh less about as much as a 20oz water bottle. It is also digicam and there are more cmo patterns available. Just my .02


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

greeney said:


> I just picked up two nice modular sleep systems for $70 from a semi local guy. The comp sack needs a new string but hey... also something to keep in mind is making a tarp out of ripstop mylon. I am in process of making one that will be about a 10x10. I'm making it as a hammock shelter but if I'm bugging out I have a lot of flexibility as far as hanging it in different setups. All I need is. Alitttle bit of a hill so water won't run under, I can fold in half, tie it up so that I can fold the ends in like a modified a frame tent etc. Mine is 1.4 oz ripstop from diygearsupply and it isn't yet waterproofed( I'm testing on the cheap) so all said and done it takes up as much room as about three pairs of socks and weigh less about as much as a 20oz water bottle. It is also digicam and there are more cmo patterns available. Just my .02


I ordered a camo ripstop 10x12' tarp. $16


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Depends on season for me. Going light (bob generally do) I have to second Moby. Sleep system with gortex bivy. Just traded my old issued acu cover for a woodland. The benefit of the 3 bags is you can dry wet clothes in it. Put wet clothes between light and heavy bags and they dry by morning. Low profile, light weight, and you can adjust how many bags you use depending on weather. Jungle hammock and webbing can hide you or gear up in trees. Generally use my pack for a pillow in the sack or hide pack elsewhere while I sleep under pack cover. Have other gear just depends on how sneaky I feel I need to be. Whatever gear you end up with practice with it often.


----------



## greeney (Feb 5, 2013)

gaspump86 said:


> I ordered a camo ripstop 10x12' tarp. $16


Where did you order that from? I can still turn my tarp into another hammock at that rate.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

greeney said:


> Where did you order that from? I can still turn my tarp into another hammock at that rate.


Amazon.com


----------



## greeney (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it adwr tarp our other wise treated?


----------



## greeney (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh it's a tarp. I'm talking more like a rrain fly is what I'm making.


----------

